# SRR Going To MN Soon,There Are Still 13 Ratties In Need!!



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

I will be going to MN with in the next month. Also if you are in Iowa we may be able to work something out.
If anyone around that area or along the way is interested in adopting some ratties
PM or email at [email protected]
I'm leaving from Winner, SD to Minneapolis, MN. 

Here are some pictures of the rescues. There all VERY friendly ratties.


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: SRR Going To MN Soon,There Are Still 13 Ratties In Need!*

Just wanted to give these guys a Bump!! 

And let everyone know that we will be going to Minnesota in about 2 weeks! So if you see a rattie that you just cant live without PM me or post here.


----------



## Doskymom (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: SRR Going To MN Soon,There Are Still 13 Ratties In Need!*

Aww...they're very sweet. Wish I was just a tad closer because I've got plenty of room these days after losing several rats this summer. Minneapolis is about 150 miles from me, though - a little bit too far for me to go.


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: SRR Going To MN Soon,There Are Still 13 Ratties In Need!*

Well you know we could always try for a rat train.  

You never know how far we can get. If you want to let me know.


----------



## Doskymom (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: SRR Going To MN Soon,There Are Still 13 Ratties In Need!*

Well, if that that's possible, I'd be thrilled. I live in northern Wisconsin, just south of Superior and just off Interstate 53.


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: SRR Going To MN Soon,There Are Still 13 Ratties In Need!*

Wonderful i will try my best.  I will post around for a rat train. Feel free to post for one to. 

Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: SRR Going To MN Soon,There Are Still 13 Ratties In Need!*

*Bump* We are coming this weekend or possibly next so anyone interested needs to contact [email protected] asap.

Also adopters need to have all paper work complete before we leave. 

We still have about 7 ratties available for adoption!


----------

